# new malinois line in australia



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUmXR5lvAsQ

this dog fred , new malinois lines in australia that everyone seems to be using or introducing into there breeding. any info?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I noticed you seem to be asking alot of questions about other people's dogs or what the WDF thinks of other peoples' dogs. Is there some reason for this? It seems to be more than just general curiosity or because you plan on buying a dog from that line. What is driving your interest?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

it's my brain , it's like a sponge it just wants to know everything about everything.............. :roll:
no hidden agendas lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am curious as to how many people is seemingly EVERYONE in AUS, the number of people that have used or introduced this dog into their lines.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i believe at least 4. which is a lot in australia


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> i believe at least 4. which is a lot in australia


ok.

How many of those 4 have you talked with about thier decision to use him?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> it's my brain , it's like a sponge it just wants to know everything about everything..............
> no hidden agendas lol


I'm not sure that is an an entirely accurate statement in light of this other comment that I pulled off another string.



Michael Murphy said:


> yes i understand it must seem all very random. give me 6 to 8 months and it will all be very clear


So it seems to me more than trying to learn. It appears you have a plan and an agenda.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Stay away from that dog Michael, yoou don't want him anywhere in your lines!!!
HE IS WAY TO SOCIAL FOR YOU!!!!:razz: I even saw him being handled on the leash by another person other than his owner.......because of this he should never be used for breeding!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> ok.
> 
> How many of those 4 have you talked with about thier decision to use him?


Great question Joby!!! It would be wise of you to just call or go to the source. You're asking individuals on a board who probably have not personally handled, worked or seen the dog. Call the past or current owner(s) and get their take on him.


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

Again contact Jens 

http://www.nordenstamm.com/

He has been in the dog game for almost fifty years


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like a nice sosial stabel dog with a nice punch.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

No info but nice dog


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Join Working-dog.eu and you can see some of his videos....I like the dog. Was considering getting a pup off him. Liked he was social and can switch on and off and has a nice balance of drives....A buddy went to his korung and was very impressed with the dog and for him that is something as not to many dogs impress him. I Love his ped , especially his Grandparents....Igor Pdt..had a nice run in the early 2000's in international competition, he was only bred a few times as I think he went sterile...his brother Iwo got a sh#t load of breeding because he was a littermate to Igor. Stone in the mix, he produced some nice dogs...one of my all time favorite mals the grand dam of Fred is Aika der Sonne entgegen, one of the best working mals in the 2000's... Aika has been one of those rare females that can produce.. Aika sire was Sorba van Hoveld his breeding with the Klemm V rotten falken produced some really nice dogs.. 

check out the DMC website, they have reports on which dogs, pass their Korung, scores, health, and how many litters each dog sire..ect...


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

DMC has some good articles related to ataxia as well. Quote a hot topic at the moment in Germany/Austria. Not particularly related to this Sire, but to many working lines in general.


----------



## Ricky Mav (Jul 28, 2011)

Ellen Piepers said:


> DMC has some good articles related to ataxia as well. Quote a hot topic at the moment in Germany/Austria. Not particularly related to this Sire, but to many working lines in general.


Do you have a link to that site? Thank you.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Dure. http://www.mechelaar.de/


----------



## Ricky Mav (Jul 28, 2011)

Ellen Piepers said:


> Dure. http://www.mechelaar.de/


Thank you!


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Join Working-dog.eu and you can see some of his videos....I like the dog. Was considering getting a pup off him. Liked he was social and can switch on and off and has a nice balance of drives....A buddy went to his korung and was very impressed with the dog and for him that is something as not to many dogs impress him. I Love his ped , especially his Grandparents....Igor Pdt..had a nice run in the early 2000's in international competition, he was only bred a few times as I think he went sterile...his brother Iwo got a sh#t load of breeding because he was a littermate to Igor. Stone in the mix, he produced some nice dogs...one of my all time favorite mals the grand dam of Fred is Aika der Sonne entgegen, one of the best working mals in the 2000's... Aika has been one of those rare females that can produce.. Aika sire was Sorba van Hoveld his breeding with the Klemm V rotten falken produced some really nice dogs..
> 
> check out the DMC website, they have reports on which dogs, pass their Korung, scores, health, and how many litters each dog sire..ect...


great post . the rest of you should be ashamed of yourselfs hehehe


----------

